# A personal confession



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im not downplaying the importance of the Christian Confessions but how important is it for a Christian to write down or systematize their own Confession of beliefs? 

Blade


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it is very important for a Christian to systematize our faith. We are called throughout scripture to confess our beliefs. This does not mean that we need to re-invent the wheel. We can start with the standard reformed confessions, find out if/where we agree/disagree with them, and move from there.

Praise God for devout men on whose shoulders we stand!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2005)

good advice


----------



## Saiph (Oct 19, 2005)

The early church did in the didache, but that is an argument from history.

Deuteronomy, tells us to write Gods precepts and laws on many things, and recite them often.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well latley or more so for awhile it has been on my heart to not only study the confessions and great writers of our faith. But that I should have written down my beliefs. To in a way confirm what I believe not that the confessions are wrong to adhere to but so that I know Ive put in the effort to write down 'THIS IS MY CONFESSION'. Not that its to confirm my salvation. Hmm

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with Jeff. I would also add that I have noticed in my reading about the Scottish Covenanters that many used to write down personal covenants that they made with God or testimonies that they wanted to share with others. This is evident, for example, in _A Cloud of Witnesses_ by Rev. John H. Thomson. Granted, the circumstances of the time in which they lived sometimes made such documents necessary, as when they were on trial for their beliefs or writing their last will and testament from prison. But covenanting, that is, promising yourself to God, both as to what you believe and how you will live, in the form of an oath, whether in the context of church membership or between you and God alone, is a Biblical form of confessing one's faith. Sometimes it helps to write down what one believes. Even if this is done in a journal for your eyes only. But it is especially meaningful, I think, when it is done in an ecclesiastical setting. Affirming church standards is a very good place to start.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2005)

So far this has been superb advice. Doesnt help being a procrastinator though


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> So far this has been superb advice. Doesnt help being a procrastinator though


Do it on your blog


----------



## Herald (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't know if it as important for a believer to write down (confess) what they believe, as it is that they know what they believe. As an under-shepherd of a local flock, I am more concerned with changed lives. That said, I do not disagree that writing a personal confession would be wrong. For those who are moved to to do so, it may be very helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2005)

The Personal Covenants of Thomas Boston


----------

